# Using A Space 15ft x 8ft for Railroad



## Eartheater (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi All,
I have just being given a garage space, which has electrics, lights etc and have 15ft x 8 ft of usable space for a F Scale railroad (ie 45mm). I would like to build a railroad, of logging type around 3 of the walls, ie in a U. I am already using Lenz DCC and have a Bachmann 2-6-6-2 at the moment. I intend adding to my loco roster with hopefully a 3 Truck Shay or a Climax. 
I will have a loading area down one side and the end of a Sawmill /Pond on the other, it will be point to point, which I have no problems with//.
I assume the Shay /Climax will be okay with these radius - ie 8ft, but will the 2-6-6-2 be able to do like wise ??
I think it will, otherwise Im just going to have a single 15ft long layout down one side !!
Your help please


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I have no personal experience with the 2-6-6-2 but lots with Shay, Climax and Heisler. My last railway had 5' radius curves and there wasn't much that wouldn't run on it. A friend ran a live steam K-27. My portable has 6' radius and most everything runs on that. 
Good luck, sounds like a fun project. 
Keep us posted, 
Tom


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Q: Re: track desidgnation, did you mean Radius? or Diameter? 

Most track in LS is designated in Diameter,, so if your curves are 8' _ Diameter_ that makes more sense, if its 8' radius, thats a 16' diameter and I think you'll have a really boring track plan...

Now, at 8' Diameter, all those should be fine including the Mallet, the Shay and Climax can be run (begrudgingly) on a small as the 4' diameter R1 curves, although 5' is the smallest they go without too much fuss. I believe the Mallet might also go as tight as 6.5' diameter. 

Indoor railroads its best (unless you have a small warehouse for it) to utilize the tightest curves that allow you to maximize your track plan, but the caviet is the tighter you go the less you will be able to run on it, particularly with larger item like the Mallet.

I run R1s, run small engines and stock, and have an complex track plan, all in 12' x 9' 










Just make sure your turnouts MATCH your minimum diameter trackage, and that will be determined by your largest single piece of rolling stock, likely the Mallet. This way all your stuff should be able to move around without derailing.


----------



## Eartheater (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Tom and VS, thanks for your replies. 
Yes my curves are 8ft diameter, which is why I gave the garage size. Your replies are about what I expected, I like to double check things out before setting off. 

I will be using homemade points which are built using a LGB point (R1) as a copy. I intend using Peco Code 200 track and PSB for sleepers. 

It is a fun project Tom, I simply want a small indoor layout, but in a Large Scale, to build something decent through this coming winter months. 

The Mallet is on its way from USA (at a good price) and Im also after a 3 Truck Shay with sound to run alongside the Mallet, I really like Bachmann products - in either On30 or F Scale (1:20.3). 

The track will start off on the left at a Log Loading area, and have 2 tracks, it will then run 15ft and go around a 90 degree bend, then a further 6ft, and back around another 90 degree bend to a terminus - which will probably be a log pond at a end of a sawmill. 

Im simply after a small layout, running my favourite locos and having a bit of fun off loading and loading logs 

Today I went and bought the track and bits, tommorow I will start building the baseboards, and next week my Mallet should arrive - so all things being equal I will have some fun - and I will certainly keep you posted Tom - and thanks to both of you once again for your thoughts 

I have had an indoor railroad and outdoor one as well before, I am simply seeking that what I am doing is okay 
Graham


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a fun build, please post pics as you progress.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I know nothing of large scale indoors but I'm curious... 
Is it; Ear Theater ..or... 
Earth Eater? 

Thanks 
John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Something else to think about is the fact that an 8 foot diameter circle of track will not fit on an 8 foot wide table. 

You're going to need close to 9 feet width to accomodate an 8 foot diameter circle of track. 

I hope the extra foot isn't a deal breaker. 

If you can't increase the 8 foot dimension, you can use a rail bender and tighten the curves to fit on the 8 foot table, but most of the 1;20.3 locos won't like the tighter curves. 

They may well traverse the tighter curves, but they may not.


----------



## nziain (Nov 15, 2011)

my shays and climax navigate my 4ft diameter curve on my indoor layout fine


----------



## Eartheater (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi John - its eartheater - derived from a group of South American cichlids that I used to keep


----------



## Eartheater (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Rivette
Its not a problem, I hope the diameter will be about 8ft, I dont have a problem getting there because Im building my own track using Copper clad ties and Peco code 200 rail, so it will be infinitaley adustable using my track gauges


----------



## Eartheater (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for that nziain - thats all I wanted to know really, I had two of the very first 2-6-6-2 that came out - we got them before you did. I may go for two again, will have to see how the money goes


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello 
You can stick alot of action into a 8x15 area but I'm not sure about the bigger locos looking good doing so. I also like Bachmann engines they are priced well, have nice detail and are good runners with proper maintenance. I have a 2-6-6-2 like you and it is a BIG engine It will negotiate a 8' diameter curve but not a 5' diameter without derailing. I also have a 2 truck shay and a Climax. The Shaya will negotiate down to a 4' diameter but it doesn't like it. The Climax does this better. Bachmann also makes other smaller engines like a porter or the new 2-4-2 tank with metal gears. I recently bought a book about logging locomotives and I was surprised to see small engines like these pulling huge loads of logs. 
You could save some money by buying one of these smaller locos. The larger ones will have more overhang on shorter curved track as well which might be a problem in tight area. 
If you only have 8 feet to work with you on your bench you could still use 8' diameter curved track by putting one piece of tighter radius say in the middle of your 180 degree turn. 
Happy RRing


----------

